# Your favorite Webcomics



## End of Time (May 3, 2014)

Webcomics have been around for a long time, some of them have been running for over a decade. 

Which are your favorites?

I started out with Sluggy Freelance, an eternity ago.

(Can't provide you with a link yet, due to my post count being too low.)


----------



## Kylara (May 3, 2014)

xkcd.com is most excellent. Absolutely love it. As it titles itself: A webcomic of romance,
 sarcasm, math, and language. With stick people. It is brilliant


----------



## Mouse (May 3, 2014)

The Oatmeal. Also, The Awkward Yeti.


----------



## thaddeus6th (May 3, 2014)

I don't tend to follow any, but one I used to (it finished) was 8-Bit Theater on nuklearpower.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 3, 2014)

Order of the Stick, which I found out about from Joel from here. D+D based, but with a great plotline that makes it just as great reading for those who don't get all the references.

Girlswithslingshots, a comic that follows a group of 20-somethings, with lots of different people and different sexualities (and a talking cactus and a ghost cat that only says 'dooooooom'). Most recent storyline is the wedding of two of the female characters.

And Gunnerkrigg Court, which I recommend to everyone (and that's where my avatar is from). A blend of science fiction and fantasy, with awesome characters, a supremely complex plot and beautiful artwork. The guy really does his homework when it comes to myths and folklore.


----------



## ratsy (May 5, 2014)

Worf Watching...not only is it funny but my brother makes them. ahha 

Worf watching


----------



## Ice fyre (May 6, 2014)

I follow the adventures of Matty and Turkey on facebook, the premise is that "Matty" is related to old father time, as such he lives through a year and is reborn every Jan 1st. Turkey is his carer and friend, as Matty ages through the year Turkey fufills quite a few roles, Parent, confidant and close friend as December comes around and Matty cant get around as much. I love the gentle humour and Bill Beards art work is detailed and fun.


----------



## J-Sun (May 7, 2014)

Kylara said:


> xkcd.com is most excellent. Absolutely love it. As it titles itself: A webcomic of romance,
> sarcasm, math, and language. With stick people. It is brilliant



Enthusiastically seconded. And What If? is just as funny as the daily ones, if not funnier.


----------



## Pyan (May 7, 2014)

Can't recommend Girl Genius highly enough - Transylvanian Steampunk rools!

The only other one I have bookmarked is Questionable Content, also excellent but not SF/F.

GG is thrice-weekly, QC is daily - couldn't be bothered with a weekly comic.


----------



## Alex The G and T (May 7, 2014)

I just discovered this HPL themed webcomic:

Optipess - A Webcomic. On the Internet.


----------



## Michael Colton (Jul 22, 2014)

Piled Higher, Deeper (PHD) is probably my all-time favorite. Follows a set of graduate students through the daily lives of . . . being a graduate student.

Also enjoy xkcd, QC, early C&H, Megatokyo, and Teahouse. (the last is _18+_ so please do not Google it innocently)

_Edit:_ Oh, and also Stand Still, Stay Silent. The artwork is lovely.


----------

